# Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps



## orca113 (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich suche ein Notebook das schon gut Gaming tauglich ist.

Randbedingungen sollten sein, Design und Verarbeitung wertig, 17" , Nummernblock, und wenn es geht kein Win 8 oder noch besser kein OS.
Mein Budget ist so um die 1600€.

Mir gefallen die Erazer,Asus ROG,MSI, und auch Alienware gut aber die sind überteuert.

Ich will halt am liebsten ne fette Grafikkarte haben damit ich die nächsten 3 Jahre halbwegs rum kriege. Es wird gezockt BF3, Games wie Tombraider, Hitman, einige ältere Sachen, und immer mal wieder ne Bombe die aktuell erscheint aber vorwiegend Singleplayer


----------



## JonnyJonson (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Hi,

schau dir mal die XMG-Pro Serie von mysn.de / Schenker an. Die sind recht gut konfigurierbar, wertig verararbeitet und ohne OS 70eus günstiger.


----------



## stadler5 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Hawkforce hat die selben Clevos, und ist noch etwas günstiger aber guter Service.

Das neue MSI GX70 mit der 8970M wäre eventuell auch eine Option.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2013)

Ok schonmal Danke für die Tipps.

Was sollte denn da Grafiktechnisch/Prozitechnisch auf jedenfall drin sein?


----------



## Elkhife (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ich empfehle dir auf jedenfall eines der (kommenden) Haswell Notebooks zu nehmen. das GT70 von MSI wäre für dich wohl echt schon eine Überlegung wert. Hier mal ein Test: Test MSI GT70H-80M4811B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Wenn man sich da die Benchmark Werte anschaut, wäre für deine 1600€ dann "nur" noch die 770M drinnen und würde in Crysis 3 in FullHD und max. Details weit unter den 30fps liegen, alles andere sollte dann (evtl. mit etwas reduzierten Details) flüssig spielbar sein.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ok die MSI Sache gefällt mir nicht so gut. Ist denn ein Notebook mit einer GTX680 noch eine Option? Wie sieht es denn mit SLI Lösungen in solchen Geräten? Ist das dann Mehrleistung im Grafikbereich?

Das hier wäre schonmal was für mich http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?beste...5;002&userid=57FE6F1C7F6B42F5B99FD9E58C3AF02A&

Warum eigentlich Haswell? Wie sieht es denn auch mit der dritten Geneartion Intel Prozessoren, also die vor Haswell. Lohnt da denn der Aufpreis für die Aktualität?


----------



## combatIII (14. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich ähnlich wie im Desktopsegment leichte Leistungssteigerung und ein paar kleine Features mehr die iGPU wurde verbessert aber im großen und ganzen halten sich die Verbesserungen eigentlich in Grenzen.Ein leistungsstarker Ivy (Core i7 37xx) sollte an sich so lange reichen wie sein Haswell Pendant.Ich glaub der Performancesprung lag bei ca. max.10%.Der Aufpreis für die GTX 680 war immer recht happig eine HD 7970m (die nehmen sich beide nix in der Geschwindigkeit) war im Schnitt 200€ günstiger.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2013)

Ok aber wo liegt den die 770M? Liegt die vor der GTX680? (Rede vom mobilen GPUs)

Was würdet ihr denn sagen Haswell oder ein älterer Ivy in die Config? Etwa bei dem von mir genannten Notebook oben?


----------



## Alex555 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ok aber wo liegt den die 770M? Liegt die vor der GTX680? (Rede vom mobilen GPUs)
> 
> Was würdet ihr denn sagen Haswell oder ein älterer Ivy in die Config? Etwa bei dem von mir genannten Notebook oben?


 
Haswell legt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger knapp 10% performance zu. 
Der I7 4700MQ (Intel Core i7 4700MQ Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ), die Haswell Quadcore Einsteiger CPU ist knapp 10% schneller als die Ivy Quadcore Einsteiger CPU I7 3630Qm. 
Diese 10% sind nicht so bedeutend, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. 
Die GT 770M ist ebenfalls aus meiner Sicht eine Mogelpackung, es handelt sich hierbei um eine stark übertaktete GTX 670MX. (dank dieser hohen Taktraten zieht sie sogar an der GTX 675MX vorbei, letztere hat jedoch ein größeres Speicherinterface, zudem verleiten die niedrigen Taktraten zum OC). 
Für 1699€ rate ich dir zu diesem Notebook: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7827 (MD98417) 
Das hat sowohl Haswell als auch eine GTX 780M !! drin. Diese ist eine richtig starke GPU. 
Hier wurden die neuen Nvidia GPUs getestet: Im Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 780M, GTX 770M & GTX 765M - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2013)

Das Medion ist in der Tat interessant

Ist da Ram ggf auch wechselbar oder erweiterbar? Denke mal die CPU wird auch flink genug sein mal nen Film umzuwandeln ohne das man drüber in Urlaub fahren kann. Sind in dem Notebook oder generell auch WLAN Karte tauschbar?


----------



## k1ck4ss (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



orca113 schrieb:


> Das Medion ist in der Tat interessant
> 
> Ist da Ram ggf auch wechselbar oder erweiterbar? Denke mal die CPU wird auch flink genug sein mal nen Film umzuwandeln ohne das man drüber in Urlaub fahren kann. Sind in dem Notebook oder generell auch WLAN Karte tauschbar?



generell weiss ich nicht aber von einigen modellen (lenovo w510/t510 zb) weiß ich, daß man die wlankarte tauschen kann


----------



## Alex555 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



orca113 schrieb:


> Das Medion ist in der Tat interessant
> 
> Ist da Ram ggf auch wechselbar oder erweiterbar? Denke mal die CPU wird auch flink genug sein mal nen Film umzuwandeln ohne das man drüber in Urlaub fahren kann. Sind in dem Notebook oder generell auch WLAN Karte tauschbar?


 
Dass Ram nicht wechselbar ist, ist eine extrem seltene Ausnahme, die vor allem bei Netbooks zutrifft. Bei Notebooks ist der Ram eigentlich immer gesteckt, bei der Festplatte ist es das selbe. 
Die Wlan karte lässt sich eigentlich auch generell tauschen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juni 2013)

Kann mir einer von euch mal kurz sagen wann das Medion erscheint? Meine Browser zeigen mir die Seite komisch an und ich kann den erscheinungstermin nicht sehen

Meint ihr mit dem Ding bin ich zwei bis drei Jahre gerüstet für (auch den ein oder anderen Grafikhammer etwas reduziert) meine inzwischen geschrumpften PC Gaming Bedürfnisse? Bin den großen Kasten und das Schrauben an PCs momentan satt.

Sind die Mediondinger qualitativ ok? Auch im Hinblick darauf das der Geräuschpegel halbwegs ok ist?


----------



## k1ck4ss (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

also als tipp wegen wenig geld / viel leistung:

Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Prozessor (bis 3,1 GHz), Dual-Core
43,9 cm (17") HD+ 16:9 LED Display (matt), Webcam
8 GB RAM, 500 GB Festplatte, DVD Brenner
AMD Radeon HD 7670M Grafik (1024 MB), HDMI, USB 3.0, WLAN-n, BT
Windows 8 64 Bit, Akkulaufzeit bis 5,5 h, 2,8 kg

479€....

CyberSale des Tages. Marken-Technik megagünstig 
da juckts mich aber auch einigermassen hm


----------



## orca113 (17. Juni 2013)

Damit Gaming.... ? Mainstream ist das...


----------



## Alex555 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

zu deiner Frage: rechts unter dem vormerken button steht das Datum: "Artikel erscheint voraussichtlich am 01.07.2013." 
Sollte also nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## orca113 (18. Juni 2013)

Ok super. Danke


----------



## orca113 (19. Juni 2013)

Sehe da soll Windows 8 installiert sein. Das geht für mich gar nicht. Meint ihr Win7 Installation wird funktionieren auch der Treiber wegen?


----------



## orca113 (24. Juni 2013)

Nochmal kurz die Frage, glaubt ihr das Wechseln auf Win 7 ist problemlos möglich?

Wie ist die Wartungsfreundlichkeit bei den Medion Dingern denn so? Lüfter und Ykühler reinigen etc


----------



## orca113 (26. Juni 2013)

Liest das keiner mehr???


----------



## orca113 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

So habe das besagte Medion Notebook geschossen für ca. 1620€ weil ich nen 80€ Gutschein als Aktion heute dabei hatte.

Stelle jetzt nochmal die Frage:

Wer kann mir sagen ob ich die Kiste auf Windows 7 umstellen kann?


----------



## Alex555 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



orca113 schrieb:


> So habe das besagte Medion Notebook geschossen für ca. 1620€ weil ich nen 80€ Gutschein als Aktion heute dabei hatte.
> 
> Stelle jetzt nochmal die Frage:
> 
> Wer kann mir sagen ob ich die Kiste auf Windows 7 umstellen kann?


 
Ich habe bisher nichts als Probleme mit Laptops gehabt, auf denen Windows 8 vorinstalliert war. Richtig ätzend, ich bin auch kein Fan von Win8, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Du musst auf jeden Fall im Bios auf Legacy umstellen. 
Als Notlösung müsstest du eventuell die HDD des Laptops ausbauen, formatieren und am Desktop Win7 draufspielen (und dann vor dem "preparing for first use" dann wieder in den Laptop einbauen  )


----------



## Kirschtier (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ich würde auch eher zu XMG greifen, Medion ist den Erfahrungswerten zu urteilen nicht die beste Wahl und der Support bei SCHENKER gehört mit zu den besten - Vergiss nicht das du später noch den Laptop nachrüste kannst, was def teilweise nochmal einen sehr großen Leistungsschb bringt, falls du ihn benötigst + meiner Meinung nach das MSI Gehäuse sehr hässlich + schlechteres Soundsystem

XMG etwas teurer, aber meine Meinung nach def die bessere Wahl


----------



## orca113 (8. Juli 2013)

Ja toll, jetzt hab ich bestellt und gezahlt...

Ich seh es mir mal an. Aber wenn ich Win 8 drauf runnen muß geht das gar nicht.

Edit:

Habe grade mit dem Medion Support telefoniert. Die haben eine Anleitung zum umrüsten auf Win7

Schicken sie per Mail.

Freu mich.


----------



## stadler5 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Also das Sound System ist bei den MSI auf alle Fälle besser und klingt viel Satter.

Auch bei meinem jetzigen GX60 ist dank THX der Sound super. Und was die Verarbeitung angeht Top.
Hatte davor zwei MSI Barbone 16F2 und 16F3 und auch schon mal ein GX660R.

Alle MSI waren klasse verarbeitet und sei es Dynaudio oder THX einfach klasse. Das wird auch bei Tests bestätigt.


> Lautsprecher
> Beim Sound hat MSI ganze Arbeit geleistet. Das GX60 enthält ein 2.1-System, das aus zwei Lautsprechern und einem Subwoofer besteht. Für Notebook-Verhältnisse ist der Klang erstaunlich klar und voluminös. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Geräten hört man den Bass sehr deutlich. Die THX-Unterstützung und der gute Maximalpegel verdienen ebenfalls Lob.
> 
> Kurzum: Mit der Soundqualität des GX60 kann es nur ein Bruchteil der Konkurrenz aufnehmen. Selbst das Alienware M17x R4 und das Asus N56VZ/N76VZ haben es gegen den 15-Zöller schwer.
> ...


Test MSI GX60 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Clevos klingen nicht so dolle

Immernoch unfassbar flacher Sound mit P502


----------



## dennisshen (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ja toll, jetzt hab ich bestellt und gezahlt...
> 
> Ich seh es mir mal an. Aber wenn ich Win 8 drauf runnen muß geht das gar nicht.
> 
> ...



hast du vor einen Rucksack für deinen Medion zu benutzen? Wenn ja welchen? 

Habe auch vor den X7827 zu holen, aber möchte eigentlich ungern meinen Swissgear IBEX Rucksack austauschen.
P.s. wär gut wenn du nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben könntest, laut PCGH soll er ja sehr laut sein im 3D-Betrieb


----------



## orca113 (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, klar, ich versteh aber diesen ganz Terz um Lautheit im 3D betrieb nicht. Zumindest bei Notebooks.
Irgendwie müssen die ja auf engstem Raum kühl gehalten werden.

Rücksack will ich nicht da Desktop Ersatz.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

So, ich habe das Medien Erazer X7827 gestern bekommen. Leider habe ich keine Zeit gehabt bis jetzt mich darum zu kümmern. Hatte es eben wenigsten mal ausgepackt und dazu muß ich sagen das das ganze Gehäuse/Tastatur/Decke/Bildschirm sich sehr wertig gibt und einen qualitativ guten Eindruck macht.

Da ich gerade gar keine Zeit habe und morgen auch nicht und ab morgen Spät Nachmittag im Flieger Richtung Mallorca sitze... 

Weiteres nächsten Montag!


----------



## kobanaki (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Hat das NB wie auf den Bildern das leuchtende Erazer Logo?


----------



## sir qlimax (13. Juli 2013)

dennisshen schrieb:


> hast du vor einen Rucksack für deinen Medion zu benutzen? Wenn ja welchen?
> 
> Habe auch vor den X7827 zu holen, aber möchte eigentlich ungern meinen Swissgear IBEX Rucksack austauschen.



Wie findest du den swissgear? Möchte mir diesen für meinen 15" y580 kaufen und beides für die Technikerschule nutzen


----------



## Alex555 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Also das Sound System ist bei den MSI auf alle Fälle besser und klingt viel Satter.
> 
> Auch bei meinem jetzigen GX60 ist dank THX der Sound super. Und was die Verarbeitung angeht Top.
> Hatte davor zwei MSI Barbone 16F2 und 16F3 und auch schon mal ein GX660R.
> ...


 
Die Lautsprecher sind bei einem Laptop aber nicht so wichtig. 
Da du schon das GX60 hast: Wie schaut es mit der APU aus? Bremst die in Spielen wirklich so sehr aus, wie es in dem Notebookcheck Artikel beschrieben wird? Der Tomshardware Artikel (MSI GX60 Review: Radeon HD 7970M In A $1,200 Notebook! - MSI GX60: Portable Power On A Budget ) sieht das nämlich deutlich weniger schlimm an, als Notebookcheck. 
Was zockst du so, und wie sind deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2013)

kobanaki schrieb:


> Hat das NB wie auf den Bildern das leuchtende Erazer Logo?



Ja das hat es sieht super aus.


----------



## kobanaki (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Kannst du vieleicht mal aida64 drauf machen und sagen was für ne ssd verbaut wurde und das Display vieleicht auch  mal beschreiben, was die ausleuctung und Farben angeht? Danke. Sind die Rams 1333 oder 1600?


----------



## mcdio (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Was sagt ihr zum 
MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7827 (MD98417)

gibts ein besseres ?


----------



## stadler5 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



> Da du schon das GX60 hast: Wie schaut es mit der APU aus? Bremst die in Spielen wirklich so sehr aus, wie es in dem Notebookcheck Artikel beschrieben wird? Der Tomshardware Artikel (MSI GX60 Review: Radeon HD 7970M In A $1,200 Notebook! - MSI GX60: Portable Power On A Budget ) sieht das nämlich deutlich weniger schlimm an, als Notebookcheck.
> Was zockst du so, und wie sind deine Erfahrungen?



@Alex555

Also bei Grid2, Tomb Raider, MoH, F1 2012, CoH2 usw keine Probleme gehen alle auf Hohen bis sehr Hohen Einstellungen.
Vom CPU einbremsen merke ich persönlich nichts. Habe mir auch die Beleuchtete Tastatur eingebaut und das geht super.
Eine SSD würde ich dir empfehlen ist immer eine gute Option. Es gehen ja zwei Festplatten rein und der Einbaurahmen für
die zweite Platte ist bei dem Nb mit dabei.


----------



## mcdio (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Hab auch das GX60.
Meine Erfahrung BF3 und SC2 ca. 30fps und MWO (Mechwarrior online) unter 30fps. MWO ruckelt also.
Bin daher nicht ganz zufrieden.
Das Laptop ist gut verarbeitet und macht spass zu tippen.

Wieviel fps würde der hier 
MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7827 (MD98417)
mit BF3 und MWO liefern ?


----------



## hannelore1971 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

moin,
ich habe mir das Medion Erazer X6823 pcghw edition gekauft. war im juni ne aktion -200 euronen.
ich weiss nicht was man gegen medion hat ? medon ist von lenovo aufgekauft und im inneren ist ein MSI Barbone.
ich kann alle spiele auf hoch spielen zb.: battlefield 3 uns skyrim. 
für das geld 699 + ssd für 100 unschlagbar.
vergleichsweise laptops kosten ab die 1200 euronen.
vorteil für mich ist auch die auflösung. bei hd hat die graka mehr reserven als fullhd und sieht auch klasse aus.


----------



## Alex555 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



stadler5 schrieb:


> @Alex555
> 
> Also bei Grid2, Tomb Raider, MoH, F1 2012, CoH2 usw keine Probleme gehen alle auf Hohen bis sehr Hohen Einstellungen.
> Vom CPU einbremsen merke ich persönlich nichts. Habe mir auch die Beleuchtete Tastatur eingebaut und das geht super.
> ...


 
Danke für die Antwort, doch ein GX60 wird es nicht werden. Zum einen gibt es das nahezu nirgends mehr zu kaufen, zum Anderen habe ich mir schon ein anderes notebook ausgesucht. 
Das Y500 mit GT 650M SLI wird es höchstwahrscheinlich werden, das MSI Barebone des Medion X6823 war mir selbst im Idle deutlich zu laut. Somit fallen auch das GX60 und das GT60 weg. 
Ich habe mich auch intensiv mit dem GX60 befasst, und mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass beispielsweise BF3 sehr gut läuft, aber Skyrim bzw. COD oder am schlimmsten GW2 deutlich langsamer sind, als eine HD 7970M befeuert durch einen I5/I7. 
Das GX70H ist außerhalb des Budgets.
Das Notebook soll höchstens 1000€ kosten, mehr Geld will ich nicht  ausgeben. Falls ihr noch andere Vorschläge habt, gerne her damit.


----------



## orca113 (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle die Fragen haben zu meinem Medion: bitte ein paar Tage gedulden. Ich bin ein paar Tage im Urlaub


----------



## Diaflolo97 (16. Juli 2013)

dass das gx60 leistungstechnisch nicht der wahnsinn ist liegt an der amd-cpu. notebookcheck hat das mal getestet. ich hab das y580 und mein notebook bringt trotz schwächerer graka(im vergleich zur 7970m) mehr leistung, was an der cpu liegt. kombiniert man die 7970m mit nem i7 dann ist die leistung super, aber die amd-cpu ist so lahm und bremst das gx60 so aus, das ist extrem.


----------



## Alex555 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> dass das gx60 leistungstechnisch nicht der wahnsinn ist liegt an der amd-cpu. notebookcheck hat das mal getestet. ich hab das y580 und mein notebook bringt trotz schwächerer graka(im vergleich zur 7970m) mehr leistung, was an der cpu liegt. kombiniert man die 7970m mit nem i7 dann ist die leistung super, aber die amd-cpu ist so lahm und bremst das gx60 so aus, das ist extrem.


 
In meinem obigen Post habe ich bereits den notebookcheck test und aber auch einen tomshardware test verlinkt. 
Das kannst du dir ja mal anschauen. Bei Tomshardware sieht ein deinem Y580 sehr ähnliches Notebook gegen das GX60 kein Land. 
Wieso die Tests so unterschiedlich ausfallen, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber deine Pauschalisierung ist falsch. 
Schau dir einmal BF3 an, da wischt das GX60 mit dem Y580-Pendant den Boden auf


----------



## mcdio (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

und was is nu???


----------



## orca113 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

So davon abgesehen das ich bis grade mit diesem **** Windows 8 gekämpft habe das es (für mich) überhaupt brauchbar ist... (Also was sich M$ lappt.... brauchen uns nicht zu wundern wenn die untergehen langsam Das größte F...en Programm der Welt: WIN8

Naja, Notebook ist super verarbeitet. Tastatur ist jetzt beim längeren gebrauch nicht ganz so gut wie sie zuerst den Eindruck macht aber immernoch besser als bei vielen Notebooks die ich schon in der Hand hatte.

Lüfter ist im normal betrieb ab und an zu hören. (muss dazu sagen ich sitze mit dem ding aber unter einem Schrägen Dachfenster und ich gehe selbst hier drin vor Hitze Kaputt. Denke bei normalen Temperaturen ist das Notebook auch im 2D nicht zu hören.

Eben habve ich einiges installiert und bis jetzt kann ich alle eingangs genannten Games vollaufgerissen bzw so eingestellt wie mit meinem Rechner (noch in der Sig) zocken ohne Murre und Knurren.

Tombraider Benchmark mache ich 42 Durchschnitts FPS mein Rechner machte da ein paar mehr aber kaum der Rede wert.

Im 3D ist das Ding laut aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, wenn Spiele Sound an ist ist das was der Lüfter aufdreht nicht mehr allzu stören und man hat es leicht sich zu gewöhnen.

Bis jetzt sage ich mal ich bin zufriede und werde es behalten. Bis auf das ich von zwei Dingen sehr enttäuscht bin:

1.: Windows 8 -> ein NoGo!!!!
2.: Schade das ich keinen Steckplatz mehr frei habe in dem Erazer, hätte gerne noch eine SSD für Spiele eingebaut.


----------



## dennisshen (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Hab den PCGH-Test gelesen, da steht dass er bis zu 3,9 Sone laut ist im Betrieb, 2 Sone mehr als ein MSI mit gleichem Barebone?! Ist er wirklich so laut?? Tendiere gerade zwischen dem X7827 und G750JH von Asus der soll auch nur bis 2 Sone leise sein.


----------



## mcdio (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



orca113 schrieb:


> So davon abgesehen das ich bis grade mit diesem **** Windows 8 gekämpft habe das es (für mich) überhaupt brauchbar ist... (Also was sich M$ lappt.... brauchen uns nicht zu wundern wenn die untergehen langsam Das größte F...en Programm der Welt: WIN8
> 
> Naja, Notebook ist super verarbeitet. Tastatur ist jetzt beim längeren gebrauch nicht ganz so gut wie sie zuerst den Eindruck macht aber immernoch besser als bei vielen Notebooks die ich schon in der Hand hatte.
> 
> ...



Na ein Glück das er Dir gefällt... habe Ihn am WE auch bestellt und waarte waaarte waaaarte
Hoffentlich ist das Trackpad nicht zu schwammig.

Also auf dann Glücksgenosse!(Hoffentlich nicht Leidensgenosse - und für Win8 noch ein Tip:Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements
dann gehts .. 
und nicht vergessen den Kaspersky-Dreck zu deinstallieren ! Kaspersky deinstallieren: Entfernen mit Gratis-Tool - CHIP Online


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2013)

Also Leute, das Notebook ist Prima. Auch in Sachen Lautstärke/Trackpad.

Aber!!!!!

Ich ärgere mich über Win8 so Maßlos das ich mich entschieden habe das Ding zurück zu geben.
Klar kann ich per Software Win7 Like werden oder per Anleitung (sogar von Medion selbst) zurück auf Win7 gehen usw

Aber ich entschied gestern sowas wie MS Win8 Müll auch vorinstalliert,nicht zu fördern.

Ich habe eine solche Krawatte....

Es geht zurück. Werde eben etwas mehr ausgeben und ein MySN holen in ein paar Wochen.Dann ohne OS


----------



## combatIII (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Wegen Win8? Oh ja super Notebook aber die auswechselbare Software is ******** ... !Wozu dann der ganze Aufriss hier?Wenn es so ein geiles Notebook ist dann gibt man es doch nicht wegen dem läppischen OS weg!Was stört dich den explizit an Win 8?Nenn mir 3 wirkliche Gründe!


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2013)

combatIII schrieb:


> Wegen Win8? Oh ja super Notebook aber die auswechselbare Software is ******** ... !Wozu dann der ganze Aufriss hier?Wenn es so ein geiles Notebook ist dann gibt man es doch nicht wegen dem läppischen OS weg!Was stört dich den explizit an Win 8?Nenn mir 3 wirkliche Gründe!



Du verstehst das nicht. Mir geht es nicht darum das das OS auswechselbar ist auch wenn es für mich unbrauchbar ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses OS zu früh dran. Auf Touch zugeschnitten, umständlich zu bedienen und meiner Meinung nach einfach zu überladen mit Mist den ich nicht will mir aber aufgedrängt wird.
Ich sehe es nicht ein so einen Unsinn zu unterstützen. Punkt.
Ok, ich kann das Ding auf 7 umrüsten aber der Preis ist das die ganze Software (wiederherstellungs DVD inkl. Originaltreiber) nicht mehr funktioniert. (Laut Medion und deren Anleitung) Im Falle eines Falles läufst du dann der Musik in Punkto Treiber nach.

Zu deinem was soll der Aufriss hier sag ich jetzt mal nur was nettes:

Ich finde das Notebook durchaus sehr gut und habe mit dem wofür es in seiner Hardware ausgelegt ist die Tage gute Erfahrungen gemacht und diese auch geschildert. Habe auch gesagt das ich finde es könnte noch mehr Anschlüsse für Festplatten usw haben und das es ein gutes , wertiges Gerät ist was ich empfehle.

Nur für mich ist ein solches Gerät mit OS Win8 Schrott.


----------



## combatIII (25. Juli 2013)

Versteh ich trotzdem nicht!Und ne anständige Begründung hab ich da jetzt auch nicht rausgelesen!?Bist mir aber natürlich keine Rechenschaft schuldig.Achso ich nutze Win 8 auf meinem Notebook und läuft perfekt!Zugegeben ein zwei kleine Problemchen hab ich gehabt aber ansonsten wie Butter vermisse Win 7 auch nicht sonderlich und mit Win 8.1 steht ja auch die ein oder andere Veränderung ins Haus.Wer nimmt bitte die original Treiber der DVD?Und das es zu Problemen kommen koennte ist auch Quark!Die meisten Treiber werden für Win 7 und 8 zusammen angeboten.Aber ja ich weiß egal tut nichts zur Sache!Du hast deine Entscheidung gefällt!Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Tata!

Chris


----------



## Xandronos (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ich kann seine Entscheidung schon nachvollziehen. Ich habe mir Win 8 mal angesehen und kam damit gar nicht zurecht und ich muss auch sagen, ich will es auch nicht weil mir die Optik und die Bedienung nicht zusagt. Weshalb ich mir mein neues Gaming Notebook auch mit Win 7 gekauft habe. Die Sache mit den Treibern wenn er jetzt wechselt auf Win 7 könnte auch etwas komplizierter werden. Ob ich deshalb ein Notebook das mir an sich gut gefällt zurück geben würde weis ich zwar nicht. Aber wozu für Win 8 bezahlen wenn man es dann doch nicht benutzt und es dadurch dennoch fördern. Warum man jetzt hier seine Entscheidung nicht akzeptieren kann ist mir ebenso ein Rätsel, es ist sein Geld und wenn er ist nicht zufrieden mit dem Produkt.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2013)

Xandronos schrieb:


> Ich kann seine Entscheidung schon nachvollziehen. Ich habe mir Win 8 mal angesehen und kam damit gar nicht zurecht und ich muss auch sagen, ich will es auch nicht weil mir die Optik und die Bedienung nicht zusagt. Weshalb ich mir mein neues Gaming Notebook auch mit Win 7 gekauft habe. Die Sache mit den Treibern wenn er jetzt wechselt auf Win 7 könnte auch etwas komplizierter werden. Ob ich deshalb ein Notebook das mir an sich gut gefällt zurück geben würde weis ich zwar nicht. Aber wozu für Win 8 bezahlen wenn man es dann doch nicht benutzt und es dadurch dennoch fördern. Warum man jetzt hier seine Entscheidung nicht akzeptieren kann ist mir ebenso ein Rätsel, es ist sein Geld und wenn er ist nicht zufrieden mit dem Produkt.



Danke.

Es ist wohl in der Tat so das man sein BIOS verändern muß und dadurch eine Systemwiederstellung die via CD inkl. der Treiber, gemacht wird nicht mehr möglich ist. 

Wie gesagt, an alle die das Notebook wollen und mit Win8 leben können freut euch auf ein Topgerät!


----------



## hannelore1971 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

betreibe das mit w7 + ssd extra eingebaut. funzt alles ausser die f10 taste sonst super und sehr schnell


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2013)

hannelore1971 schrieb:


> betreibe das mit w7 + ssd extra eingebaut. funzt alles ausser die f10 taste sonst super und sehr schnell



Prima. Ist ein super Gerät eigentlich oder?


----------



## hannelore1971 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

ja,habe es für 699 euro bekommen und da kann man nicht meckern. wenn man alugehäuse will und marke mit den eigenschaften ist man locker bei 1400 euronen.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Du hast ein 1600€ Notebook für 699€ bekommen


----------



## Alex555 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



hannelore1971 schrieb:


> ja,habe es für 699 euro bekommen und da kann man nicht meckern. wenn man alugehäuse will und marke mit den eigenschaften ist man locker bei 1400 euronen.


 
Fällt mir sehr schwer dir das zu glauben. Neu hast du das X 7827 niemals bekommen. Alleine die GTX 780M ist teuerer als die 699€. 
Wenn ein Backstein bei dir zu Hause ankommt, wissen wir mehr. 
Vielleicht meinst du ein anderes Erazer, aber mit Sicherheit nicht das X7827 mit 780M.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2013)

Gehe auch davon aus das er uns veräppelt, veräppelt wurde oder einfach nur ein anderes Notebook meint.


----------



## hannelore1971 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

sorry, ist das Erazer X6823
naja,kann ja mal vorkommen


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2013)

hannelore1971 schrieb:


> sorry, ist das Erazer X6823
> naja,kann ja mal vorkommen



Ja wollte schon sagen


----------



## mcdio (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Also leute, ich habs das MEdion jetzt auch fast ne Woche in Betrieb und es rockt!

Gegen mein MacBook flüsterleise und keine Hitzeentwicklung ..

Tastatur ist knackig (ich liebe diese MSI Barebones), Trackpad iO und von der Leistung hängt es fast meinen Desktop PC ab XD

I`m lovin it.
Win8 nervt, richtig und ich brauche noch nen Sticker um das Medion Logo zu überkleben...
Kennt jemand einen guten Sticker/Aufklebershop ? 

Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung und jetzt geh ich mobil weiterzocken !

PS Jemand fragte ob der Erazer Schriftzug beleuchtet ist: JA ist er (wer`s mag)

Grüsse & Danke für eure Kaufhilfen !!


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2013)

So ich greife wieder an.

Hatte jetzt von Medion den Verrechnungsscheck im Briefkasten es kann weiter gehen:

Pendel grade zwischen Schenker XMG P703 (so wie ich's brauche konfiguriert)

Und dem Deviltech Fragbook DTX ebenfalls so konfiguriert das es mir passt.

Beim Deviltech komm ich preislich besser weg bei annähernd den gleich Komponenten.

Kann einer was zu den beiden sagen oder raten?

Gerade die verwendeten Barebones interessieren mich.


----------



## Alex555 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



orca113 schrieb:


> So ich greife wieder an.
> 
> Hatte jetzt von Medion den Verrechnungsscheck im Briefkasten es kann weiter gehen:
> 
> ...


 
Ja deviltech hat oft den günstigeren Preis, jedoch hab ich da schon negatives vom Support gehört. 
Poste doch mal beide Konfigurationen, dann können wir dir vielleicht noch Verbesserungsratschläge geben.


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2013)

Ist beim Deviltech im Prinzip grundkonfig nur das der 2,7 GHz rein soll und ne GTX780

Beim P703 ebenfalls aber da kommt noch ein Killerchip dazu den hat das Deviltech.

Ram Uprgade und SSD mach ich selbs, das habe ich noch hier liegen bei mir.


----------



## combatIII (8. August 2013)

Wenn du eins der Books mit ner HD8970m verheiraten kannst würd ich dir die empfehlen.Um einiges günstiger und das was die GTX780m schneller ist als die HD8970m ist ein schlechter Scherz wenn man die Preise sieht.


----------



## Alex555 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Wenn es um reines Gaming geht, und dir die NVIDIA Features (Physx, 3d) egal sind, würde ich auch auf jeden fall die 8970M nehmen. 
Die NVIDIA ist aus P/L-Leistungssicht deutlich schlechter als die 8970M. Zu Release mag die 780M schneller gewesen sein, weil NVidia immer etwas schneller mit den Treibern ist als AMD (bzw. zumindest meistens), aber nach und nach kitzeln die AMD Treiber mehr und mehr Performance raus.


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2013)

Ok ich denke drüber nach.

Ist der 2,7 GHz lohnenswert für 100€ Aufpreis?


----------



## Diaflolo97 (10. August 2013)

Eigtl nicht. Ich fahre mit dem 3630QM und 2,4 gHz sehr gut.


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Ich hab den i7 3720 drin der 3740 ist ja der refresh und möcht den nicht mehr hergeben.Da die 7970 den nichtmal ausreizt will ich noch 2-3 Grafikgenerationen abwarten und dann eine   wie auch immer betitelte HD1xxxx oder 11xxx einbauen.Und laut verschiedener Test ist der 3720/40 näher an den 39xx (also den Topmodellen) dran als der 3630 am 3720/40.Also grad wenn du viel CPU Power brauchst wirst wahrscheinlich die 100,- gern ausgegeben haben.Zum 3820 waren es wo ich mein Notebook gekauft hab 250,- das wars mir nicht wert aber die 100,- vom 3630 zu 3720 das war ok.Also vom 3630 zum 3820 waren es 350,- Aufpreis zum 3720 nur 100,- und die beiden haben grad 5% Leistungsunterschied wobei der 3820 8 MB Cache und der 3720 6 MB hat genau wie der 3630.Ich würd die Konfig irgendwie so machen:

Core i7 3740
HD8970m
8 GB RAM
Eine SSD (ich hab ne 128GB fürs OS)
Und hab jetzt eine zweite mit 500 GB für Steam
und jetzt hol ich mir noch ne mSata Crucial 5 mit 480 GB
dazu BluRayDrive (bin ich auch happy nicht nur DVDDrive genommen zu haben)


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

Also ihr glaubt nicht das der 2,7Ghz der GTX780M bzw der AMD Graka bessere Dienste leistet?


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Natürlich!War ich so undeutlich?Ich mein lieber den 3740 wenn das Geld da is als den 3630.hab doch ne Beispiel Konfig oben gemacht.So würd ich es jetzt machen.Als ich mir meinen damals zusammengestellt habe wollte ich das mein Budget max ausschöpfen in allen Belangen Zukunftsicherheit Leistung und vor allem sollte die Konfig Sinn machen und ne GTX680m hatte mit Sinn wenig gemein da der Aufpreis eben zu hoch und der Leistungsunterschied zu klein war.Das man mit Enduro soviel mehr Ärger hat angeblich hab ich nicht feststellen können ganz im Gegenteil.Man muss sich halt damit auseinandersetzen und ich hatte es nach dem 2. Treiberwechsel komplett raus wie da was läuft und nun funzt es von allein und auch mit Win 8!


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Sry, hatte eben mit Handy geschaut das war noch nicht aktualisiert


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Bin auch mit dem Handy am schreiben deshalb sind die Formulierungen manchmal etwas strange.Hab dann aber immer kein Bock das nochmal zu ändern.Sry.


----------



## Alex555 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ich würde generell sagen, dass bei High End Laptops eher die GPU am Limit läuft als die CPU. 
Die CPUs halten erstaunlich gut mit den Desktop Gegenspielern mit, liegt aber auch dadran, dass die Desktop CPUs und Laptop CPUs von der TDP her sich immer weiter annähern ( 95W I7 2700k vs. 45W 3740QM). Bei einem I7 3770K sind es nur noch 77W TDP. 
Lt. Notebookcheck sind beide CPUs in Cinebench gleichauf. 
Bei den Grafikkarten sieht das schon anders aus, die 8970M basiert da auf einer HD 7870 Desktop. Bei den Grafikkarten hängen Laptops also schon noch einiges hinterher. 
Insgesamt hast du eine sehr gute Konfiguration, aber wenn etwas limitiert, dann nicht die CPU, sondern eher die GPU.


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Also mein i7 3720 lässt sich ganz gut mit nem i7 2600 (Desktop) vergleichen was die Leistung angeht und die HD7970m beruht schon auf dem Pitcairn Chip und die 8970m ist nur ein refresh der im Takt gesteigert und um eine Boostfunktion erweitert wurde.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Also wo könnte man denn den 4800MQ 2,7Ghz einordnen?

Ist bei einem Notebook etwa dem Fragbook von Deviltech ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk nachrüstbar?


----------



## Alex555 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



orca113 schrieb:


> Also wo könnte man denn den 4800MQ 2,7Ghz einordnen?
> 
> Ist bei einem Notebook etwa dem Fragbook von Deviltech ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk nachrüstbar?


 
Normalerweise ist das nachrüstbar, ich würde es jedoch gleich beim kauf mit konfigurieren, damit kommst du viel günstiger. 
Der 4800MQ ist ca. 10% schneller als der 3740QM (Intel Core i7 4800MQ Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ )


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ok Danke für den Bench.

Mit dem Laufwerk ist so eine Sache. Sind wieder 60€ und ich weiss momentan echt nicht was ich mit dem Blu Ray renner soll. Wenn da steht Laufwerk ist das doch auch Brenner? Also das Blu Ray Laufwerk kostet 30€ DVDs kann ich aber damit brennen oder?

Meine Nächste Frage ist wie ich die Festplatten konfiguriere soll?

Akteull kostet mich dort eine Samsung SSD der Pro Serie mit 256Gb 189€ die würde ich schon nehmen. Oder ainfach die kostenlose 500Gb Festplatte mit 7200U/Min lassen und später ne SSD dazu oder das Super Raid was die Anbieten ich weiss es nicht...


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Also ich hab das normale BluRay Laufwerk das reicht mir auch.Kann damit DVDs brennen und gut.Brauchst kein BluRayBrenner mein ich!Ich finds nur toll das ich meine Filme jetzt auch in FullHD schauen kann.Denn 4800 kann ich auch empfehlen wäre das Gegenstück aus der neuen Serie.Als SSD macht's auch ne Samsung 840 ohne pro dürfte um einiges günstiger sein.Ich hatte folgende Konfig bei der Bestellung: 128 GB Samsung 830 (war da noch aktuell) und eine HDD von WesternDigital mit 750 GB und 7200 RPM.Die HDD habe ich jetzt gegen eine Samsung 840 non pro getauscht und nutze sie als externe HDD weiter und geplant ist eine Crucial 5 mit 480 GB als mSata das wären dann 1100 GB als SSD!!!Geilomat!!!!  Also 3 SSDs dann im ganzen.


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Raid brauchst nicht wirklich außer du willst es zur Datensicherung anlegen aber SSDs sind im mittel so schon schnell genug.Ah shit sry!Dachte ich hätte den Bearbeitenbutton gedrückt.Ergo baust ne SSD ein ne 120 Samsung 840 z.B. OHNE pro und ne normale HDD und rüstest dann später nochmal ne SSD nach.Ist glaub ich die günstigste Variante.Und ne externe Platte hast gleich noch dazu gewonnen.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Also Super Raid was die anbieten ist also unnütz?

Also wenn ich ne normale SSD reinhämmere und für 10€ noch ne 7200U/min 750Gb sollte ich gerüstet sein? Wo kommt denn dann das OS drauf? Spiele und OS auf SSD? Dann müssen es ja schon 250Gb sein


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Nee, ich hab das OS auf der kleinen SSD und alle wichtigen Programme alla Virenschutz,PowerDVD,VLC mein Office sowas halt und meine Spiele hatte ich erst auf der Western Digital HDD und nun auf der 500 GB Samsung.Ja so würd ich es machen.Kleine SSD und erstmal ne 500 GB oder 750 GB HDD.Eigentlich reichen die HDDs für Games auch locker aus (würd aber drauf achten das es eine mit 7200 RPM ist die sind zwar etwas lauter aber auch schneller).Eine SSD für Games hat folgende Vorteile: 
-weniger Stromverbrauch
-weniger Warmeentwicklung
-leiser
-keine Nachladeruckler
-kürzere Ladezeiten (vergessen  )

Verfall aber nicht in Hektik bestell dein Book mit SSD und HDD und such die dann eine günstige 2. SSD aus ich hatte Glück und hab hier im Forum meine 500 GB Samsung für 220,- ergattert für den regulären Preis der um die 300,- liegt hätte ich sie mir nicht geholt.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ist Spiele auch auf SSD nicht besser? Also Performancemässig? FPS wirds wohl nicht bringen aber Ladezeit?


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Wie sieht deine Konfig den überhaupt aus?Und kannst du so planen wie du willst oder musst du Abstriche machen?Ich hab's so gemacht das ich meine "Traum"konfiguration genommen hab und dann langsam runter bin.Hab dann z.B. vom BluRayBrenner auf BluRayLaufwerk hat 50,- gebracht von 16 GB RAM auf 8 GB ( die auch mehr als völlig ausreichen) das hat auch nochmal knapp 50,- gebracht vom Core i7 3820 auf den 3720 (wo der Leistungsunterschied ja nunmal ein Witz ist) hat 250,- gebracht und fertig war ich.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Fragbook DTX #

So, schau mal. Schau mal unter "Konfigurieren" da müsste es dann sein

Ram habe ich noch hier liegen. Ne SSD zur Not auch.


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Komm mit dem Link nur auf die Page wo das Book gezeigt wird also vor der Konfigurationspage.Klatsch doch einfach die Eckdaten hier rein.Das ich die KillerNic nicht genommen hab ärgert mich im jetzt ein wenig aber das ist verschmerzbar.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Also ich nehme das Fragbook DTX:

4800MQ(2,7Ghz); GTX780M; 4GB Ram (habe noch 8GB hier); Bluray Laufwerk

Dann jetzt eben die Frage nach Speicher. Vermute ich werde die 750Gb Festplatte nehmen für nen 10er und schau ob ich mit der SSD die ich hier habe noch arbeiten kann.


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Hört sich doch gut an.Bei den RAM den du noch liegen hast musst schauen manchmal arbeiten 2 verschiedene Hersteller (manchmal nicht mal der selbe Ram nur aus zwei unterschiedlichen Chargen) nicht so gut zusammen.Dann würd ich die 8 GB rein und die 4 GB irgendwo in der Bucht oder hier im Forum verkaufen.Ich hab mein Book auch von DT und hab Corsair Vengeance (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben drin).Musst halt testen.Hast keine 8970m zur Auswahl?Schade!


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Nein ich habe 8 GB 2x4 ebenfalls Corsair Vengeance hier.

Jetzt bin ich dran und hau mir das Super Raid 128Gb rein für System OS lohnt das?


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Eigentlich nicht.Meine Meinung.Dann haste ja beide HDD/SSD Plätze schon belegt.Weiss jetzt nicht wieviel Platten das Barebone aufnimmt.Mein Clevo P170EM nimmt 2 Platten und eine mSata.Mit der Konfig hättest dann 2 x 128 GB is n bissel sinnfrei wenn du nur Platz für 2 Platten hast oder?Da kommt noch dazu wieviel RamSteckplätze haste?Ich hab 4.2 erreich ich von einer der Serviceklappen unterm Book und für die anderen Beiden muss ich die Tastatur rausnehmen.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ja das stimmt, die schreiben auch bei Super Raid fällt ein Festplattenplatz weg.

Also was nun? 500 bzw 750Gb umsonst oder gegen 10€ Aufpreis? und dazu ne SSD (da wo ich schon sagen würde ne Samsung 840Pro) auf eigene Rechnung im Nachhinein (oder das olle Ding was ich hier liegen hab.)?

Es ist nämlich so, eigentlich kriege ich die Festplatte hier in der Konfig geschenkt. Lieferzeit für das Ding ist ca. 3-4 Wochen, bis dahin sollten doch SSDs wieder etwas gefallen sein?

Würdest du 3 Jahre Garantie nehmen oder eher es bei zwei lassen und die 150€ sparen?


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Was hast für ne SSD da liegen?Die 3 Jahre Garantieverlängerung hab ich nicht genommen ich denk das ist ne persönliche Entscheidung wenn dir sowas wichtig ist und du der Meinung bist das lohnt sich für dich.Da würd ich nie jemandem ab oder zu raten.Sollte die SSD die du hast ok sein dann nimm nur die eine HDD die du eh schon dazu bekommst oder Zahl die 10,- drauf (ich glaub die waren fällig wenn du anstatt der 500 GB die 750 GB nimmst richtig?) wenn es dir nicht weh tut sind immerhin 250 GB für'n 10'er und dann bastel die SSD zu Hause selbst rein.Achja und nimm nicht die pro wie gesagt die normalen Samsung reichen lang und schmutzig ehrlich.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ok, ich denke ich hau die 750er rein für nen 10er. So jetzt bestelle ich:

Konfiguration:

Bildschirm: 17,3" 1920 x 1080 Full-HD LED Backlight-Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare Technologie 
Betriebssystem: kein 
Sprache Betriebssystem ( Language for Operating-System ): Deutsch ( Falls Betriebssystem ausgewählt ) 
Garantie ( EU wide Warranty with Pick up and Return Service ): DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie 
Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 4800MQ / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.70GHz - 3.70GHz Turbo Modus [+99€] 
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 780M mit 4,0 GB GDDR5, NVIDIA® PhysX®, NVIDIA-CUDA, Optimus [+299€] 
Speicher: 4 GB - 1 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz 
Festplatte: 750 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA [+10€] 
Festplatte 2: kein 
mSATA SuperRaid ( bei Super Raid Festplatte 2 nicht möglich! Nur Festplatte 1 + Super Raid möglich! ): kein 
CD DVD Blu-Ray: Blu-Ray-Laufwerk: 2x Blu-Ray Lesen 4x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 16x CD-R [+25€] 
Soundkarte: Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound 
Wireless Netzwerkkarte: BIGFOOT Wireless-Lan Killer N + Bluetooth 
Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet DSL Ready 
WebCam: Integrierte HD Kamera


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach passt letztendlich muss dir die Konfig gefallen.Was ist das für'ne SSD die du da noch hast (zu Hause mein ich)?


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Weiss nicht, das ist glaube ich ne Adata. Die ist ca ein Jahr alt 128Gb, die war kurz in meinem Mac Book bis ich mir ne OWC gekauft habe. (Wenn die OWC nicht so teuer währen würde ich mir noch eine holen)

Meine 16Gb Vengeance Speicher kommen in das Deviltech wenn es da ist und ich schauen inzwischen nach einer SSD ansosnten kommt die kleine ADATA rein.

Da ich noch ein OS benötige muß ich mir auch noch ein OS kaufen.

Ich habe zwar die möglichkeit das Illegal für lau rennen zu lassen mit zweidrei Kniffen aber lieber legal. Evtl verkauft einer hier im Forum ein Win 7.


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Würd die AData auf jedenfall einbauen und später dann ne 2.SSD gegen die 750 GB HDD tauschen aber dann ne größere SSD ab 500 GB aufwärts nachrüsten.Die werden auch noch bezahlbar.Win 7 kannst doch dazu nehmen sollte ja weniger das Problem sein.Bin absolut kein Freund von BlackCopies zum einen gibst grad rund 2000,- für ein Notebook aus da sollten doch die 80,- Tacken für ein gescheites OS drin sein oder?Das kaufst ja nun auch nicht jeden Tag.Wobei ich das immernoch nicht raffe was an Win 8 so falsch ist.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ne ist richtig, ich hatte nur gesehen sie boten es bei DT an für 99 aber wenn ich zu Amazon gehe oder sowas spar ich nochmal nen 10er und ich habe ne Installation ganz nach meinem Geschmack.

Ist das denn nun nen MSI Barebone was die nehmen oder Clevo?

Ich hatte Email verkehr mit DT und das wussten die nicht. Deren Antworten waren nur es sein im Internet zu sehen unter der Bezeichnung P170SM schon im Netz zu finden Testberichte etc...

in eier anderen Mail schreiben sie das Gerät ähnele sehr stark dem Vorgänger Fragbook. und verlinkten 

Deviltech Fragbook DTX: Review - High-End muss nicht teuer sein - Seite 2 - PC - Gameswelt


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Also die Bezeichnung P1xxXM lässt auf ein Clevo schließen.Meins ist halt das Clevo P170EM siehst ja das Namenshema ist gleich.Wobei ich anhand der Bilder (!!!!!) meine Hand dafür ins Feuer lege das das Fragbook DTX ein MSI und das Fragbook ein Clevo ist.Demnach das weiß ich jetzt aber nicht genau beruht das Fragbook DTX auf dem MSI Barebone vom G70 oder wie das heißt das sollte dir vom Medion auch bekannt vorkommen (Medion nutzt das nämlich auch) wobei das Fragbook mit meinem P170EM verwandt ist und du da dann wahrscheinlich auch 3 SSD also 2 über SATA und eine über mSATA verbauen kannst.Der mSata Standart ist aber komplett anders als der normale SATA!!!MSata hat nur 1.8" statt SATA 2.5".Also wenn es das Clevo ist das kann ich für meine. Teil uneingeschränkt empfehlen.Ich hab das Ding seid letztes Jahr September durch halb Europa geschleppt und sieht noch immer aus wie neu (ok ich achte eben auch drauf).Temperaturprobleme sind nicht existent.Meine beiden SSD liegen so bei max 38 Grad CPU und GPU liegen auch gut bis sehr gut hab lang nicht mehr gecheckt aber hatte nie Probleme dahingehend und jetzt wo die SSD nich drin ist wird's eher noch besser aussehen.Eine SSD ist nämlich direkt über der CPU glaub ich müsst ich jetzt aufmachen und nachschauen aber ... .


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Ja moment, aber ich hatte das Medion ja hier und mich auch schlau gemacht darüber. Das hatte aber nur Platz für 2 HDD bzw SSD kein Platz für Msata

Desweiteren hat der Typ geschrieben von DT das dieses Bild was man da genommen hat nur ein Platzhalter ist. Sie könnten selbst noch keine Bilder machen weil sie noch kein Sample des neuen DTX da gehabt haben.

Daher ja auch die lange Lieferzeit. Sie warten auf die neuen Modellen weil bei denen wohl der Haswell Bug nicht ist und deswegen jetzt kein Notebook rausgeht mit altem Stepping und alter Platine.


----------



## combatIII (11. August 2013)

Ah ok!Dann ist das wohl so!Dann ist das Fragbook DTX wohl die Weiterentwicklung von meinem und das Fragbook wahrscheinlich direkt mein Barebone.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2013)

Ich gehe arg von Clevo aus.


Hoffe ich habe einen guten Griff gemacht. Das Medion war ja gut nur eben Win8 war für mich inakzeptabel.

Wenn es zwei / drei Jahre hält und nochmal zu Ebay gehen kann bin ich froh.


----------



## orca113 (23. August 2013)

Moin,

Also ich bekomme die Kriese.

Jetzt habe ich vor fast zwei Wochen bestellt bei Deviltech. Schon in Vorkasse bezahlt per Überweisung.

Das beste ist es war keine Lieferzeit angegeben. Vor dem bestellen fragte ich dann. Da hieß es drei Wochen Lieferzeit aber genaueres erst in einer Woche.

Jetzt fragte ich gestern an ob sich was tut an den drei Wochen da hieß es ab jetzt noch 5-6 Wochen Lieferzeit....

Also ich überlege allen ernstes zu stornieren.

Kennt noch jemand einen guten Hersteller wo man konfigurieren kann?


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. August 2013)

Probiers bei Hawkforce. Zurzeit ist zwar Urlaub, aber unter den 5-6 Wochen sollte es trotzdem da sein.
Meiner hat nach Österreich nur 1 Woche gebraucht.


----------



## orca113 (23. August 2013)

Und Qualitätsmäsdig?


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. August 2013)

Da gibts eh keine Unterschiede bei den Clevo Barebones.
Service soll wohl recht gut sein, hab aber selber noch keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## orca113 (23. August 2013)

Ok, aber da steht nix drauf auf dem Ding von wegen nen Hawkforce Logo o.ä.?

Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich zuschlage.

Habe auch eben mit Deviltech telefoniert. Da war ein übelst sächselnder Typ dran. Der war zwar sehr freundlich aber auch voll der August...

Der konnte echt null Auskunft geben. Wusste nichtmal was ein Barebone ist.


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. August 2013)

Nein die haben kein Branding, und wenn dann nur abziehbare Sticker.


----------



## Alex555 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Tja, ich hätte auch kein Deviltech genommen, weil ich genau von so etwas zuvor schon gehört habe. 
Nehm Hawkforce, ist zwar ein kleiner Betrieb, aber von dem hört man viel gutes. 
Falls das Geld da ist, MYSN.


----------



## orca113 (23. August 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Tja, ich hätte auch kein Deviltech genommen, weil ich genau von so etwas zuvor schon gehört habe.
> Nehm Hawkforce, ist zwar ein kleiner Betrieb, aber von dem hört man viel gutes.
> Falls das Geld da ist, MYSN.



My SN ist mir zu teuer. Morgen wird bestellt und Deviltech storniert.


----------



## Alex555 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*



orca113 schrieb:


> My SN ist mir zu teuer. Morgen wird bestellt und Deviltech storniert.


 
Dann bestell bei Hawkforce, die sollen sehr gut sein. 
Außerdem siehst du ja, wo Geiz ist Geil hinführt. Die Deviltech Seite ist mir auch schon durch Rechtschreibfehler aufgefallen.
Zudem liest man darüber im Internet nicht zu viel Gutes. 
Hoffen wir mal für dich, dass du dein Geld möglichst schnell zurück bekommst. 
MySN lässt sich den guten Support halt auch bezahlen, genauso wie Alienware (vor ort reperatur)
One.de ist auch noch eine Alternative!


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

So habe gerade bei Hawkforce bestellt.

Bin jetzt zwar 150€ über der Rechnung bei Deviltech, dafür habe ich aber nun auch noch ne SSD drin. Das hatte ich vorher nicht reingepackt.

Egal, ich hoffe das die schneller sind. Wenigstens geben sie direkt an das 1 Woche Wartezeit ist.


----------



## orca113 (26. August 2013)

Habe soeben die Bestätigung meiner Storno bei Deviltech erhalten und dort schrieb man das mein Geld innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage zurücküberwiesen wird.

Wer von euch hat mit Hawkforce gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Glaubt ihr wenn die Schreiben 1 Woche ist das auch so?


----------



## stadler5 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Hatte schon zwei Notebooks von Hawkforce. Bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen.

Auch die versprochene Lieferung war alles im Zeitplan. Wenn das nb auf Lager ist, wird es auch Pünktlich bei dir sein.


----------



## orca113 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Hoffe du hast recht. Das ging da nämlich schon gut los, bestellt, stundenlang keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Anschliessend wollte ich mich mit meinen Registrierungsdaten anmelden im Shop, da hiess es dann meine Emailadresse sei ungültig. Angeschrieben und gefragt aber bis heute Morgen keine Antwort. Jetzt schrieb er eben zurück und sagte das sei ein Fehler des Shop  Systems gewesen aber meine Bestellung sei angekommen. Dann hat er mir das auch nochmal als Bestätigung geschickt. Jetzt habe ich grad überwiesen. Hoffe ich kriege von Deviltech meine Kohle schnell und er schickt das Notebook schnell.


----------



## orca113 (5. September 2013)

Hallo Herrschaften, das Hawkforce kam gestern mit nur 3 tägiger Verspätung.

Erste Einrichtungsversuche (Win7 drauf mit Treibern) waren holprig aber wurden mit schnellem Emailsupport gemeistert.

Werde Bericht erstatten. Gerät macht aber einen hochwertigen Eindruck.


----------



## orca113 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Hallo zusammen,

also die ersten Tage mit dem Gamingmaschinchen von Hawkforce waren sehr positiv. Wertiges gerät, sehr gute Leistung die noch etwas über dem des Medion was ich zuerst hatte (weiter oben im Thread).

Das einzige was mich etwas abfuckt ist der Sound.

Da blicke ich eh nicht durch. Laut Hawkforce habe ich einen X-FI Chip drin. X-FI MB3 oder so. Spiele ich aber diese Software/Treiber auf sagt der mir das ein solches Gerät nicht unterstützt. Ein Realtek Treiber der auf der Treiber CD bzw auf der Treiber downloadsite ist geht. Aber dafür das dort Onkyo Lautsprecher verbaut sind und der Sound recht gut gelobt wird im Netz klingt das nicht so gut alles. Was mache ich verkehr oder hat man bei meinem Model einen falschen Soundchip verbaut?


----------



## stadler5 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

SoftwareDescription
Sound Blaster CinemaDesigned to bring the same great audio experience found in live performances, films, and recording studios.

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3Cutting-edge audio technology, providing a new level of audio immersion with SBX Pro Studio

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2A powerful audio platform equipped with cutting-edge audio technology and THX TruStudio Pro

Sound Blaster X-Fi MBHigh-end software solution for the more discerning user seeking an X-Fi experience

Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED MBAudio solution that offers respectable sound quality, EAX3.0/4.0 and a user experience beyond that of basic motherboard audio

es gibt verschiedene und auch jeder hat eine andere Software.
Versuche mal diese THX_TruStudioPRO_MSI_Ref3_w…rar (11,77 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## orca113 (11. September 2013)

Ja Hi!


Aber ist denn nun X-FI drin (Hardware) oder nicht?

Ich Blicke jetzt gar nicht durch.


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. September 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming gesucht bitte um Tipps*

Da ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein umgelabelter Realtek Chip drin, bei dem diverse Software-Spielereien freigeschaltet sind.
Bei den meisten Desktop-Mainboards ist es genau das gleiche.
Lade dir einfach direkt von Clevo den entsprechenden Treiber.

Ich schätze du hast zu hohe Erwartungen an das Soundsystem.
Die Tests musst du in Relation zu den üblichen Notebook-Tröten sehen, und da stehen sie im Vergleich wahrscheinlich gut da.
Die derzeitige Referenz bei Notebooks (Dell XPS 15) hat auch keine wirkliche Chance gegen billige Logischrott-Boxen.


----------



## orca113 (12. September 2013)

Guten Morgen. Ja wie schon gesagt, bei Clevo/Sagernotebooks gibt's für Audio eben Realtek und X-FI MB3 in Kategorie Soundtreiber.

Oder ob ich zuerst wie ich jetzt habe Realtek installieren muß und dann die X-FI MB3 Sachen installieren muß um was rauszukitzeln?

Wer hat denn eine ähnliche Maschine hier oder findet sonstwas dazu?

Also ich denke selber ja auch das so Notebooksound nicht der Bringer sein kann aber...


----------



## combatIII (12. September 2013)

Was ist das den für ein Modell?Also mein P170 ist vom Klang her ok.Auf jedenfall besser als von einem Mainstream Notebook aber ehrlich gesagt weit entfernt von meinem alten Qosmio mit Harman/Kardon Soundsystem.


----------



## orca113 (12. September 2013)

combatIII schrieb:


> Was ist das den für ein Modell?Also mein P170 ist vom Klang her ok.Auf jedenfall besser als von einem Mainstream Notebook aber ehrlich gesagt weit entfernt von meinem alten Qosmio mit Harman/Kardon Soundsystem.



Es ist das Hawkforce Luna2 P170SM


----------



## combatIII (12. September 2013)

Wird wahrscheinlich der Nachfolger von meinem P170EM sein und ich glaube nicht das die da viel am Soundsystem an sich geändert haben.Also mir langt es bisher wollte mir demnächst mal Kopfhörer holen vielleicht merkt man da ja dann einen Unterschied.


----------



## orca113 (15. November 2013)

Hört mal, kann das irgendwie sein das bei dem P170SM die GTX780M nur "anspringt" wenn Strom angeschlossen ist als im Netzbetrieb?

Hatte jetzt seit dem Kauf wenig zwei aber gestern HL2 EP1 gezoggt das voll aufgerissen und es ruckelte leicht. Als der Akku zu neige ging war das ruckeln weg und der Lüfter dreht nach einer Zeit voll auf.


----------

